# Spinmenu in Seitenmitte



## mib (12. Mai 2005)

hallo,
kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich es schaffe dieses script bei verschiedenen bildschirmauflösungen immer in die seitenmitte (nicht abstand zum bildschirmrand) zu bekommen? oder: wie ich dieses script in eine tabelle einbinde?
danke für eure hilfe !! 


```
<html>

<head>
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 5.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Neue Seite 3</title>
<base target="_self">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#CCFF99" background="images/slide0001_background.gif">

<p align="center">&</p>
  <center>
  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="600" id="AutoNumber1" height="36">
    <tr>
      <td width="100%" height="1" style="border-top-style: solid; border-top-width: 1; border-bottom-style: solid; border-bottom-width: 1">
      <p align="center" style="margin-top: 0; margin-bottom: 0">[b]
      <font face="Arial" size="4">Schule</font>[/b]</td>
    </tr>
    </table>
  </center>

<div align="center">
  <center>
  <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="600" id="AutoNumber1" height="1">
    <tr>
      <td width="100%" height="302" valign="top">
      <p align="left">

      &
      
      <div style="position:absolute;top:130;left:130">
<script type="text/javascript">
/*
3D Spin Menu- By Petre Stefan ([url]http://www.eyecon.ro[/url]) 
*/

eye={p:0,x:0,y:0,w:0,h:0,r:0,v:0,s:0,isVertical:0,a1:0,a2:0,a3:0,color:'#ffffff',colorover:'#ffffff',backgroundcolor:'#0099ff',backgroundcolorover:'#000000',bordercolor:'#000000',fontsize:12,fontfamily:'Arial',pas:0,spinmenu:function(){this.p=this.r/this.s;this.a1=this.a2=this.isVertical?0:Math.PI/2},
spinmenuitem:function(a7,a6,a5){a4=" onclick='window.open(\""+a6+"\""+(a5?(",\""+a5+"\""):",\"_self\"")+")'";document.write("<div id='spinmenu"+this.a3+"' style='cursor:pointer;cursor:expression(\"hand\");position:absolute;width:"+this.w+"px;left:"+this.h+"px;"+"background-color:"+this.backgroundcolor+";color:"+this.color+";border:1px solid "+this.bordercolor+";font:normal "+this.fontsize+"px "+this.fontfamily+";text-align:center;cursor:default;z-Index:1000;' onmouseover='this.style.color=\""+this.colorover+"\";this.style.backgroundColor=\""+this.backgroundcolorover+"\"'"+	"onmouseout='this.style.color=\""+this.color+"\";this.style.backgroundColor=\""+this.backgroundcolor+"\"'"+a4+">"+a7+"</div>");this.a3++},muta:function(){a8=document.getElementById("controale");for(i=0;i<this.a3;i++)
{a9=document.getElementById("spinmenu"+i+"");a9s=a9.style;if(this.isVertical){xi=parseInt(this.r*Math.cos(this.a1+i*this.pas))/this.s;yi=parseInt(this.r*Math.sin(this.a1+i*this.pas));a10=(this.p+xi)/(2*this.p);a11=this.fontsize*(this.p+xi)/(2*this.p)+2;
a12=parseInt(100*(this.p+xi)/(2*this.p))}else{xi=parseInt(this.r*Math.cos(this.a1+i*this.pas));yi=parseInt(this.r*Math.sin(this.a1+i*this.pas))/this.s;a10=(this.p+yi)/(2*this.p);
a11=this.fontsize*(this.p+yi)/(2*this.p)+2;a12=parseInt(100*(this.p+yi)/(2*this.p))};a13=(this.w-20)*a10+20;a14=(this.h-20)*a10+10;a9s.top=(yi+this.y-a14/2)+"px";a9s.left=(xi+this.x-a13/2)+"px";a9s.width=a13+"px";a9s.fontSize=a11+"px";a9s.zIndex=a12};
a8.style.top=this.y+(this.isVertical?this.r:this.p)+this.h/2+6;a8.style.left=this.x-a8.offsetWidth/2;if(this.a1!=this.a2){this.a1=(this.a1>this.a2)?(this.a1-this.pas/this.v):(this.a1+this.pas/this.v);if(Math.abs(this.a1-this.a2)<this.pas/this.v)
this.a1=this.a2;setTimeout("eye.muta()",10)}},spinmenuclose:function(){this.pas=2*Math.PI/this.a3;document.write('<div id="controale" style="position:absolute"><button type="" onclick="eye.a2+=eye.pas;eye.muta()" onfocus="this.blur()"><<</button> <button type="" onclick="eye.a2-=eye.pas;eye.muta()" onfocus="this.blur()">>></button></div>');eye.muta()}};

function getposOffset(what, offsettype)
{
	var totaloffset=(offsettype=="left")? what.offsetLeft : what.offsetTop;
	var parentEl=what.offsetParent;

	while (parentEl!=null)
	{
		totaloffset=(offsettype=="left")? totaloffset+parentEl.offsetLeft :totaloffset+parentEl.offsetTop;
		parentEl=parentEl.offsetParent;
	}
return totaloffset;
}

eye.isVertical = 0; 			//if it's vertical or horizontal [0|1]
eye.x = 150; 				// x offset from point of insertion on page
eye.y = 0; 				// y offset from point of insertion on page
eye.w = 150; 				// item's width  (Rahmenbreite)
eye.h = 100; 				// height (Neigung Ellipse)
eye.r = 250; 				// menu's radius  (Radius)
eye.v = 20; 				// velocity
eye.s = 4; 				// scale in space (for 3D effect)
eye.color = 'black'; 			// normal text color
eye.colorover = '#ffffff'; 		// mouseover text color
eye.backgroundcolor = 'lemonchiffon'; 	// normal background color 
eye.backgroundcolorover = 'firebrick'; 	// mouseover background color
eye.bordercolor = '#000000'; 		// border color
eye.fontsize = 20; 			// font size
eye.fontfamily = 'Arial'; 		//font family

if (document.getElementById)
{
document.write('<div id="spinanchor" style="height:'+eval(eye.h+20)+'"></div>')
eye.anchor=document.getElementById('spinanchor')
eye.spinmenu();
eye.x+=getposOffset(eye.anchor, "left") //relatively position it
eye.y+=getposOffset(eye.anchor, "top")  //relatively position it

//menuitem: eye.spinmenuitem(text, link, target)
eye.spinmenuitem("Schulgebäude","geschichte.htm");
eye.spinmenuitem("Schulleitung","verwaltung.htm");
eye.spinmenuitem("Verwaltung","verwaltung.htm");
eye.spinmenuitem("Lehrer","sprechzeiten.htm");
eye.spinmenuitem("Klassen","klassen.htm");
eye.spinmenuitem("Elternbeirat","klassen.htm");
eye.spinmenuitem("Beratung","beratung.htm");
eye.spinmenuitem("Schullaufbahn","klassen.htm");
eye.spinmenuclose();
}
</script>
</div>
      
      
      
      
      
      </p>
      </td>
    </tr>
  </table>
  </center>
</div>

</body>
</html>
```

_edited by thE_29: ihr faulen mods!! immer muss ich diese verdödelten tags einfügen _


----------



## AlArenal (12. Mai 2005)

Mal wieder eine dieser kniffligen JAVA-Probleme.. LOL

Und gleich noch in 10 Metern Breite...


----------



## Maddy (12. Mai 2005)

ein bissl Codeformatting und das Verwenden des Code-Tags könnte die Lesbarkeit enorm erhöhen.

Und ausserdem: Der entsprechende Code-Schnipsel, der Dein Menü an irgendeine Stelle auf der Seite setzt, hätte es auch getan.

Was hast Du denn schon alles versucht und was kam dabei raus?

Und achja: 
	
	
	
	





```
JAVA != JAVASCRIPT
```

...

Gruss Maddy


----------



## bygones (12. Mai 2005)

1. wie schon erwähnt Java != JavaScript - daher verschoben

2. lol sorry aber bei einem unkommentieren code stück dass unleserlich ist soll einer was verstehen ??


----------

